# Eye Biter



## Hunterami (Nov 6, 2011)

I've recently introduced a Lake Malawi Eye Biter to existing African Cichlids in my 150 gallon tank. I've tried feeding him pellets, blood worms and live brine shrimp and he hasn't touched a bite. I'm wondering since he is new to the tank if he is overwhelmed with the other fish and will he eventually start eating. Any thoughts? Also, any suggestions on what to feed him other than what I've already tried? Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How big is he?If hes big enough perhaps try crickets?

It does take some fish awhile to eat when introduced to a new tank.How long has he been in there?


----------



## Hunterami (Nov 6, 2011)

He's about 2 1/2inches long and he's been in the tank 3 days. Will the other cichlids try to eat the cricket and if so, will it harm them if they do.


----------



## BlueFinn (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi just feed the one i have pellets/flakes/blood worms/gulf shrimp/brine shrimp.
He will eat give him time.

Here a picture of mine.
http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL769/13413349/23920443/399405516.jpg
http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL769/13413349/23920443/399405609.jpg
55gal tank
250w heater temp 78-80deg
Aqueon 60 fiter
flake plants
cichlid sand
rock
air stone
5 female 2 OB males


----------



## Hunterami (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok, I'll hang in there. I'm hoping you are right.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

He still sounds pretty new to the tank.I would give him a bit more time before worrying.Is he wild caught or do you know?


----------



## Hunterami (Nov 6, 2011)

Don't know


----------



## Hunterami (Nov 6, 2011)

Still not eating, the pellets float down in front of his mouth and he hasn t grabbed any. The same for brine shrimp. I do see when hes swimming if a little particle is floating he swim and grab it. Im thinking I ll try shrimp flakes next since they will suspend longer. What do you think?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure.Does he seem healthy otherwise?Try maybe earthworms or something else wiggly.


----------



## Hunterami (Nov 6, 2011)

He seems very healthy


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

When I had my saltwater tank, My local fish store seemed to have alot of wild caught fish and some fish i got there wouldnt eat for a long time. Then one day I got myself a jar of zooplankton(micro-animal life) and they went for it right after I put them in the tank and fed them. Zooplankton is found in fresh and saltwater as a natural source of food. If anyone ever has this similar problem, I would recommend in buying a jar of it. I usually get the wet version of it that is found in jars you will have to refrigerate after opening.


----------

